# How often should I apply tnex pgr?



## Hawaii low mow (Oct 3, 2019)

Aloha,

Finally got a bottle of tnex for my el toro zoysia lawn. My question is, how often should I apply to my turf?

I already put down 2 applications at the label specifications (.25 oz per 1000 sq ft) 2 weeks apart. The label doesn't really say how often but how much not to exceed in a year. Is 2 weeks apart too frequent? I don't want to make unnecessary applications if I don't have to. Any input is appreciated.

Mahalo


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would say every ~3 weeks, or many of us use Growing Degree Days to determine reapplication intervals.


----------



## Hawaii low mow (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks Ware. I'll look into that

Also found another thread about the teejet nozzles for sprayer and mines arrived today. Tested it with some water and I must say, it's a game changer!

Thanks for the forum. Really answers a lot of questions.

Aloha


----------

